# wanting to adopt a GCC



## pnsprrt5863 (Feb 26, 2013)

If anyone is wanting to adopt out their Green Cheek conures, let me know. I have a lot of experience, and am looking to adopt some.
I am in MO.


----------



## Itort (Feb 27, 2013)

It's not a Green Cheek but a Dusky Headed named Tweek for adoption in at Beaks n' Wings in Shawnee Mission, KS. You can see him on Petfinders.


----------



## Breezy (Feb 27, 2013)

Good luck! I adore my green cheek, he is a wonderful bird and a great addition to our home.


----------

